# Stove Tapes



## matt c (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi, 

I recently picked up an COS as I have been interested in trying one out for a little while. I know that it needs some work to seal so got hold of some stove tape and silicone sealant. 

After starting to put the unit together I am having some doubts about the materials that I am using. I have put this tape between the two halves of the firebox, but seeing as my hands are fairly irritated from the fibres I am reluctant to use it to seal the doors. (In fact I am wondering if I should take it out from the firebox!)

http://shop.vitcas.com/stove-thermal-tape-black-10mm-self-adhesive-377-p.asp

This has been linked in another thread and has been used in another build. Would I be right in thinking that this might be more suitable for the doors with less loose fibres or is this the same stuff, just white?

http://shop.vitcas.com/stove-thermal-tape-15mm-self-adhesive-409-p.asp

Maybe the silicone is the better solution?

Does anyone have experience with these tapes?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello Matt.  Glad to have you with us!

If you look at the Victus site they are both very similar products.  It also tells you to wear protective gloves when applying the product.  Think of it like roof insulation.  It has fine "glass-like" fibres that when handled I am sure could pierce the skin and cause irritation.  It does not crumble like asbestos and when properly applied should be completely safe to use in this application.  If you still don't feel comfortable using it; a high temp silicone will also work to seal the gaps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi Matt, I use this on all of my Builds. I have had no problem with skin irritation, and I do not wear any gloves when applying.

Not sure what is happening with you.

Once the pit has been seasoned and had some smoke round it the tape will bed in and any loose fibres will disappear.


----------



## wade (Sep 11, 2016)

I have not had a problem with the tape either. As Steve says, once you have used it a few times the fibres will become coated anyway.


----------



## matt c (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. Found out I have bigger issue with this unit though as the chamber doesn't open and close the way I though it did and there is a significant gap to bridge around three sides which tape won't solve. 

The whole top half of the chamber hinges up (rather than a door arrangement) and the top half is larger than the bottom, so I think that my only option is to use some flat bar to get the lid to sit flush on the base and then use some sealant or tape. Was going to use steel but correct me if I am wrong, aluminium would be safe to use and easier to manipulate if needed.

I put some lumpwood charcoal through the firebox this afternoon and didn't get the temp past 135c. Need to seal it and get more room under the fuel to let it breath more easily.


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 11, 2016)

Matt, let's see some pictures of this unit and the problems and we can advise you.


----------



## wade (Sep 12, 2016)

Matt C said:


> The whole top half of the chamber hinges up (rather than a door arrangement) and the top half is larger than the bottom, so I think that my only option is to use some flat bar to get the lid to sit flush on the base and then use some sealant or tape. Was going to use steel but correct me if I am wrong, aluminium would be safe to use and easier to manipulate if needed.


Steel or aluminium are both fine. If you use steel avoid galvanized though as it will be at cooking grate level and potentially come in contact with the food.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello Matt.  I agree with Steve.  PICTURES buddy!!!  IF we see the problem we can probably help.  Fire that dude up, make some smoke and take pictures.

It is interesting that you say the top "half" is larger than the bottom.  That would put the food closer to the coals; where as we would normally prefer to have the food further away from the coals for low and slow.  Pictures buddy!!

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## matt c (Sep 13, 2016)

It annoys me just looking at these pictures.

The Smoker is a Landmann Kentucky (groan
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






), what I now realise is basically a grill with a firebox attached. I think that I may just have to accept that I have a grill.













IMG_20160912_102301.jpg



__ matt c
__ Sep 13, 2016






This shows how the lid hinges on two bolts at the back and the size of the top relative to the bottom and the resulting gap.













IMG_20160911_170251.jpg



__ matt c
__ Sep 13, 2016






And this is the issue at the back of the unit which pivots down when the lid is lifted.













IMG_20160912_102425.jpg



__ matt c
__ Sep 13, 2016






The only good thing about this is that it made me so mad yesterday seeing it in the garden that to distract myself I built an outdoor table and bench using excess decking material. Not sure I would have done that if I wasn't trying to keep occupied!













IMG_20160912_190542.jpg



__ matt c
__ Sep 13, 2016


----------



## wade (Sep 13, 2016)

Unfortunately Matt a lot of people are caught out by the smokers that look like traditional offsets but are really poor imitations of them. You will be able to seal the gaps with a little bit of ingenuity though which could improve your temperature control. If you buy the wide stove tape you could stick one side of it to the edges of the bottom half so that the other half brushed against the inside of the lid as it opened. You could do something similar with the sides and front too. This may give you a sufficient enough seal for reasonable temperature control but you will only know by trying it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 13, 2016)

I bought a Small unit for Asda, that was advertised as a smoker. I had to do a lot of work on it to get any where near sealed. One thing that you will have to admit, you are never going to make I totally sealed.

That said, let's have a look at it, and see what we can do.

A piece of angle iron (red) rivites to the lid so when it's closed it bridges the gap between the lid and base, sealing on the Stove Rope (green).

Same at the back but rivites to the base, so it seals on the lip of the lid.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 13, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 13, 2016


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello.  Looks like you may also have a gap in the front.  Maybe properly align the back and one side by bolting the lid to the bottom with proper hinges at the back rather than the sides.  Using stove rope to seal those aligned sides.  Then use Steve's idea of the angle iron to then only seal 2 sides instead of all 4.  Uses this one as a learning experience and at some point by a better smoker.  At least know you are better educated and know know how to look at the floor model and make better choices next time.  " Perfect" heat control is not necessary as you are learning.  In fact learning to "do the dance" with your particular smoker is part of the experience; part of the fun.  Many smoked things will do just fine with a certain amount of temp. swing.  Once you finally get a "set it and forget it" smoker you may find it is a bit boring.  Have fun with it!  Don't forget a prayer to the Great Smoking Gods!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 13, 2016)

It will be fine for meats that are hot roasted and also for grilling so why not use it for that. Invest in something like a ProQ or Weber WSM for the ribs, briskets and pulled pork. Both units will complement each other when you are catering fro a crowd.


----------



## matt c (Sep 15, 2016)

I like the idea of re-hinging and using the angle bar. Had a cursory look for suitable bar but what is readily available is too thick steel or galvanised, so will keep a lookout. 

For the moment I am going to use it for grilling as you say Wade until I get the materials. I may just have to make a UDS, but I have some learning to do first using a kettle grill that we have inherited. I may start another thread to get some help following a bit of a failure today.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello Matt.  You can find what ever you want at a reasonable price on that well known auction site.  Delivered to your door.

YES.  Start a thread on thr kettle and we will help where we can.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 16, 2016)

What king of kettle grill is it?


----------

